
AWS isn't killing your business, you just suck at it - gk1
https://www.lastweekinaws.com/blog/amazon-isnt-killing-your-business-you-just-suck-at-it/
======
kfk
The author’s writing is engaging but he doesn’t really offer any solutions.
Apparently AWS is amazing and open source software businesses are not treating
their customers well enough, not sure how this is useful to open source
companies trying to survive this aws mess.

~~~
guitarbill
"Cloud" computing offerings are hard. AWS, for better or worse has an
incredible amount of institutional knowledge on monitoring, metrics, and
reliability. It's easy to sneer at this until you really think about it or try
it yourself. Maybe this isn't the only thing though..

AWS' sites aren't great, and I love and use Redis. But look at RedisLabs site
[0]. The buzzwords make me sick; where is the pricing? The Redis Enterprise
"product" page is a wall of text [1]. The RedisInsight link [2] flat out gives
me a "Warning: Potential Security Risk Ahead" in Firefox because their cert
isn't valid. Cookie overlay: check. Obnoxious chat bot: check. Next.

Elastic. Again, I've run Elasticsearch myself, it was a bit of a pain. And
Elastic's site [3] is slightly better, at least there's a clear pricing tab.
"Get Started with Elasticsearch" says "Watch Now", okay I guess it's a
video... "Register to Watch"? Are you kidding me? How scummy is that?

Okay, so compare that to DynamoDB's page [4], not quite the same, but it's
what I get when I search DynamoDB. Pricing tab - yes, the pricing is very
complicated, do I need on demand or the other thing? But at least it's laid
out in detail without me logging in. Quick tag line ("Fast and flexible NoSQL
database service for any scale"), non-auto-playing video with length before I
load it, links to sample code. Great. (To be fair, the AWS Elasticsearch site
is not quite as good [5], e.g. no sample code.)

Sorry, bit of a rant. I want Redis and Elastic to succeed, and none of this
takes a marketing genius. Their sites simply suck for me (but hey, not a
CTO/CEO).

[0] [https://redislabs.com/](https://redislabs.com/)

[1] [https://redislabs.com/redis-enterprise/](https://redislabs.com/redis-
enterprise/)

[2] [https://acdn-live-redislabs.ps-pantheon.com/redis-
enterprise...](https://acdn-live-redislabs.ps-pantheon.com/redis-enterprise-
visualization/redis-insight/)

[3] [https://www.elastic.co/](https://www.elastic.co/)

[4] [https://aws.amazon.com/dynamodb/](https://aws.amazon.com/dynamodb/)

[5] [https://aws.amazon.com/elasticsearch-
service/](https://aws.amazon.com/elasticsearch-service/)

~~~
kfk
Well I get it and I use aws too, but how are we supposed to fund new software
then? Seems like aws will commoditize everything. Also aws is not necessarily
offering the best solution either. In the analytics space they push stuff like
Glue which is basically Spark with the problems of Spark, we have things like
Dask that work great for analysts but hey no we are now convincing companies
that spark fixes all problems. It feels like Oracle 2.0, pushing companies to
adopt solutions that somehow work but are not optimal.

